# New Sealand Toilet



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

My 2007 31 RQS has the new Sealand porcelain toilet. Watch this toilet for leaks around the seal where the bowl/base meet. My dealership was supposed to have replace the seal, as it was not holding water in the bowl. Whether they did, or not, I don't know, but I took it in because water was trickling down into the holding tank, causing the black tank to fill up sooner, when connected to water. 
When on my last trip, water (and etc.) leaked outside the where the bowl/base meet onto the floor. I removed the shroud on the base to clean up the mess and found where the water, etc., was coming from. 
After the mobile repair service fixed it (at a cost of $177 to the dealership







........they should have fixed it right themselves, and tested it for leaks







), water still trickled into the holding tank. So, I sat on the toilet and held the foot pedal down for a while, letting the seal get good and wet and making sure there was no debris, etc., on it, and it stopped doing it.
Just wanted to make you guys aware that the "new and improved" isn't always the best. Never had a minute's trouble with my "plastic" toilet.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

Sealand has a replacement seal for those that leak from bowl to tank. Wrong one was put in at factory on some.
For those that leak at bowl/base - the seals have holes in them to vent on some models - not the ones we have. Holes on seals should NOT line up on our models.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

That just stinks...









...sorry, someone had to do it.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Kyoutbacker said:


> That just stinks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim,
That's quite alright, old buddy, old pal!! You absolutely, positively got that one right!! Ain't NOTHING like turning around to flush the toilet only to find IT'S empty, and the floor is "full of it"!!!







You talk about bleaching the heck out of my towels?? I'm surprised they came out in one piece!!








Darlene


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I think you are talking about 2 different seals, one a rubber one on the flush ball inside the toilet and another one were the toilet connects the holding tank. In a home toilet the seal between the toilet and the flange has a wax ring but i don't know if the trailer uses a wax ring. I always use a dubble wax rin instead of the single always works better.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Verstelle said:


> I think you are talking about 2 different seals, one a rubber one on the flush ball inside the toilet and another one were the toilet connects the holding tank. In a home toilet the seal between the toilet and the flange has a wax ring but i don't know if the trailer uses a wax ring. I always use a dubble wax rin instead of the single always works better.


No, on the Sealand toilet, there is a seal between the toilet bowl and the toilet base. I watched the repairman fix it, and, believe me, I KNOW where it was leaking from!!







My previous toilet had an obvious rubber seal on the flush ball. This one is not noticeable. It's very thin if it's anything at all. The one I have has a removable shroud covering the base of the toilet. From what I can see, internally, when the flush ball is open, the toilet bowl is actually mounted to black PVC piping that extends up into the base of the toilet from the black tank. It's quite different from the Thetford I had before.
I know home toilets have wax rings, as I've helped reset them. Isn't that a nice job to do??








Darlene


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

sgalady said:


> I think you are talking about 2 different seals, one a rubber one on the flush ball inside the toilet and another one were the toilet connects the holding tank. In a home toilet the seal between the toilet and the flange has a wax ring but i don't know if the trailer uses a wax ring. I always use a dubble wax rin instead of the single always works better.


No, on the Sealand toilet, there is a seal between the toilet bowl and the toilet base. I watched the repairman fix it, and, believe me, I KNOW where it was leaking from!!







My previous toilet had an obvious rubber seal on the flush ball. This one is not noticeable. It's very thin if it's anything at all. The one I have has a removable shroud covering the base of the toilet. From what I can see, internally, when the flush ball is open, the toilet bowl is actually mounted to black PVC piping that extends up into the base of the toilet from the black tank. It's quite different from the Thetford I had before.
I know home toilets have wax rings, as I've helped reset them. Isn't that a nice job to do??








Darlene








[/quote]

Ok now I don't know which toilet I have, a Sealand or a Thetford







I do know I have a porcelain toilet so is the Thetford porcelain too? So I guess they don't use wax seals in a trailer.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't know, Bill!! Just now my 06 27RSDS had the Thetford plastic, and this one has the Sealand porcelain toilet. I've seen Thetford porcelain ones, in Camping World.








Darlene


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thetford toliet in our Outback. It does a great job









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That just stinks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And we are glad you were there for us, Jim!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmm... we dumped a thetford aqua magic 5 hand flush for a sealand 210 china bowl footflush & have had -0- problems with it. We couldn't stand having to kneel over the toilet to flush it(outback 29fbhs 5ers have small closet throne rooms) This was not a problem in our old TT, for we could stand to the side of the toilet to flush it. Also the plastic designed aqua magic crappers can actually can collect refuse on the inside hollow areas of the toilet causing persistant odor problems. This can be solved with a 90 degree angle cleaning wand inserted just under the trap door valve in the aqua magic & sprayed out every once a while. To each there own...we just like the fact that we can use a fullsize houseold toilet seat on our Sealand & besides that it just feels more stable than the thetford....for us anyway.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

We had to get our seal replaced also.. the water was leaking into the black water tank and the bowl was empty... it was a real bummer.









I was told that it was just the 2006 models. I asked about a spare seal and was told that since the correct one is in we should not need one for years. Hopefully that will be the case as it can sure make an outing less than desirable since the water helps to keep the odor down.


----------

